# Cemi Concept II



## Steve burns wood (Jul 2, 2018)

I just purchased an old Cemi Concept II which is in awesome shape. I am putting new handles on it and new Mica glass. I am going to have my chimney cleaned and I will clean out the inside of the stove real well before I install it. I have tons of Oak, ash and maple to burn in it. I am going to pick up some pressed logs for night burn. Any advice on using this? Can you tell me if there is a two fan blower that will work on this insert? I have always just burned wood in my open masonry fireplace before so this is new to me. Thank you!


----------



## Steve burns wood (Jul 21, 2018)

Steve burns wood said:


> I just purchased an old Cemi Concept II which is in awesome shape. I am putting new handles on it and new Mica glass. I am going to have my chimney cleaned and I will clean out the inside of the stove real well before I install it. I have tons of Oak, ash and maple to burn in it. I am going to pick up some pressed logs for night burn. Any advice on using this? Can you tell me if there is a two fan blower that will work on this insert? I have always just burned wood in my open masonry fireplace before so this is new to me. Thank you!



UPDATE:This may help some other people out. I have updated my Cemi to a dual fan blower. There is also a plug in Rheostat that will work. My rheostat was missing when I bought mine.


----------



## begreen (Jul 22, 2018)

Can you post some picture of the blower and part numbers?


----------



## Steve burns wood (Jul 23, 2018)

begreen said:


> Can you post some picture of the blower and part numbers?


I will have to post pictures once I add the Boxer fan part number is 1BF2107. The C Frame fan part number is 1CFMS. You have to use one of each to make your Cemi a dual fan system. I found a Rheostat on Amazon Part #H9980 by KB electronics Dial A Temp for $20.00 that you just plug in the blower unit then I can control the fan speed to control the temperature better.. I have not received the fan or rheostat yet but I will post pictures once I install everything.


----------



## Steve burns wood (Aug 1, 2018)

Steve burns wood said:


> I will have to post pictures once I add the Boxer fan part number is 1BF2107. The C Frame fan part number is 1CFMS. You have to use one of each to make your Cemi a dual fan system. I found a Rheostat on Amazon Part #H9980 by KB electronics Dial A Temp for $20.00 that you just plug in the blower unit then I can control the fan speed to control the temperature better.. I have not received the fan or rheostat yet but I will post pictures once I install everything.


UPDATE: I received the new fans and rheostat. This is picture of the dual fan.


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2018)

Odd combo to have one fan framed and the other open.


----------



## Steve burns wood (Aug 1, 2018)

begreen said:


> Odd combo to have one fan framed and the other open.


I thought so too but that is how it shows in the manual.


----------



## Parts Lady (Sep 19, 2018)

Steve burns wood said:


> I thought so too but that is how it shows in the manual.


Would it be possible for you to share a picture of the handle that you use to open you door latch ?  We are currently assisting a customer in  a replacement  handle  and  do not know exactly how the handle unlatches latch.  Is it like a hex stove tool that inserts into the opening and turns latch?
What size ?
Thank you in advance for your assistance.
Melissa


----------



## Steve burns wood (Oct 9, 2018)

Parts Lady said:


> Would it be possible for you to share a picture of the handle that you use to open you door latch ?  We are currently assisting a customer in  a replacement  handle  and  do not know exactly how the handle unlatches latch.  Is it like a hex stove tool that inserts into the opening and turns latch?
> What size ?
> Thank you in advance for your assistance.
> Melissa


You are correct it is just a big hex head "L" shaped tool. I can take a picture later tonight and show you what it looks like.


----------



## Steve burns wood (Oct 9, 2018)

Steve burns wood said:


> You are correct it is just a big hex head "L" shaped tool. I can take a picture later tonight and show you what it looks like.


If you look in the picture of the unit i have posted that is the tool that opens the damper and the doors both. You should be able to do a close up.


----------



## Parts Lady (Oct 9, 2018)

Thank you....I did and That's the way it appeared to me, but customer kept insisting the handles were different for the doors.


----------



## Parts Lady (Oct 18, 2018)

Good Afternoon, 
My name is Melissa and I own Silver Valley Wood Stove Parts. I seen where you successfully replaced the handle for you Cemi Concept II Wood Stove. I have 2 customers looking for that replacement part I recently sent one a stove tool that did not fit and so I am trying to find them the correct size and handle to fit that stove. Could you please provide the size of the hex or the part number you used to replace your handle? Where did you buy the handle? None of my suppliers seem to have any of this information. If you have a manual you could share that may be very helpful as well. Thank you for your time and information. I am sure these other stove owners will appreciate your assistance.


----------



## trishalyons (Nov 29, 2022)

I've been reading that Steve burns wood found or made handles for your Cemi fireplace. I have a friend in need of a handle. Are you able to help with that? Many thanks! Trisha


----------

